# 20 Questions



## Navarre (Nov 7, 2005)

Most or all of this has been answered elsewhere.  I thought a little consolidated thread could be fun though. We might find some commonalities amongst ourselves. Please answer the following questions:


Current age?
Primary martial arts system?
Secondary martial arts system?
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?
Years of *active* study in martial arts?
Highest rank in a system?
Number of siblings?
Highest degree earned?
Favorite movie?
Favorite TV show?
Favorite actor/actress?
Favorite book?
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)?
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?
Preferred super power to have?
Current occupation?
Ideal occupation?
Best general advice to the world?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 7, 2005)

Dream woman eh.. *quirks a brow*


----------



## Navarre (Nov 7, 2005)

Current age? *37*
Primary martial arts system? *Ko Sutemi Seiei Kan Kar*ate
Secondary martial arts system? *Manabi-Masho Ju-Jitsu*
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? *Standing rear choke*
Years of *active* study in martial arts? *21*
Highest rank in a system? *Black Belt, 4th Degree*
Number of siblings? *0 (but I don't know my dad so maybe 50+)*
Highest degree earned? *Master's Degree (Microbiology and Education)*
Favorite movie? *Unbreakable*
Favorite TV show? *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*
Favorite actor/actress? *Dakota Fanning*
Favorite book? *Jonathan Livingston Seagull*
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? *Captain Ame*rica
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? *My sensei*
Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)? *Writing, Reading comic books, Finding out more about ppl*
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? *Shesulsa?...erm, no, I meant to say Josie Maran*
Preferred super power to have? *Flight*
Current occupation? *Medical software trainer*
Ideal occupation? *Writer for books and film or sexual behaviorist*
Best general advice to the world?  *"There are no mistakes in life, only lessons."*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 7, 2005)

Current age? 44
Primary martial arts system? Seieikan Karate
Secondary martial arts system? TKD
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? I dunno...roundhouse kick
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 1
Highest rank in a system? 7th gup, TKD
Number of siblings? 3
Highest degree earned? HS (3 years chemistry in college, though)
Favorite movie? 5th Element
Favorite TV show? M*A*S*H
Favorite actor/actress? Morgan Fairchild...yeah
Favorite book? Dune (all)
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Winnie-The-Pooh
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Don Shimoda (Fictional)
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Woodworking, Modeling, Reading
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? The Keeper Of The Jade Gate
Preferred super power to have? Changing into a form of water
Current occupation? Computer Systems Analyst
Ideal occupation? Teacher
Best general advice to the world? Stop.  Think.  Love.  Live.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Most or all of this has been answered elsewhere.  I thought a little consolidated thread could be fun though. We might find some commonalities amongst ourselves. Please answer the following questions:


Current age?40
Primary martial arts system?MMA
Secondary martial arts system?dabbling in Tai Chi
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?love a triangle choke
Years of *active* study in martial arts?almost 4
Highest rank in a system?N/A
Number of siblings?1
Highest degree earned?Nursing degree but that was long ago, seems like a lifetime ago 
Favorite movie? Lately, I truly have been enjoying the Harry Potter movies
Favorite TV show?CSI, love the science stuff
Favorite actor/actress?Don't really have one
Favorite book?Too many to choose from but I have loved "Green Eggs and Ham" all my life 
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?Love Whinnie the Poo (maybe cause I am from Winnipeg  )
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?My Grandfather whom I miss very much
Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)?Reading, learning Ukrainian (very slowly, lol) and MT 
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Sean Connery (still sexy at his age and that accent!)
Preferred super power to have? I would love to be able to freeze people in place so when they were griping at me I could just disappear 
Current occupation? Admin Assistant at a Ukrainian Orthodox Theology College (hence the learning ukrainian   )
Ideal occupation?If I HAVE to work, I wanna stay where I am now I truly love the people I work for, if I was rich and didn't need to work, I would probably dabble in something, just not sure what at this point.
Best general advice to the world?Live well, Laugh often, Love Lots.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2005)

Current age? 45
Primary martial arts system? Tae kwon do
Secondary martial arts system? Okinawa Karate
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? palm strike to the face
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 42
Highest rank in a system? 5th
Number of siblings? 3
Highest degree earned? Master
Favorite movie? Best of the Best
Favorite TV show? World series of poker
Favorite actor/actress? Robin williams
Favorite book? Romeo and Juliet
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Mork
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? My father
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Remote control cars, Trains and spending time with my childern
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Wonder Woman
Preferred super power to have? Power ball from dragonball z
Current occupation? Retired/ School owner
Ideal occupation? school owner
Best general advice to the world? be yourself
Thats all folks

​


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 7, 2005)

Most or all of this has been answered elsewhere. I thought a little consolidated thread could be fun though. We might find some commonalities amongst ourselves. Please answer the following questions:


Current age? 34
Primary martial arts system? Chinese martial arts, mostly Tibetan White Crane, but it's hard to call any of my stuff secondary
Secondary martial arts system? Tracy kenpo, Capoeira, Tai Chi, Wing Chun, Archery
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?  There is this White Crane punch that is this crazy, wildly swinging thing using the whole body and it hits like a sledgehammer, but I can't remember its name...
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 21
Highest rank in a system? 1st Black kenpo; Graduate Student (sort of like First Black) Capoeira
Number of siblings?4
Highest degree earned? BA Social Sciences
Favorite movie?  It was _Desperado_ for a long time, but things have changed... not sure anymore
Favorite TV show? seinfeld
Favorite actor/actress?  none.  they are mostly all dreck.
Favorite book? Tolkien and Bradbury stuff
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Milo Bloom
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?  hard to say...
Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)? Scuba diving, Metal Working, taking classes at the local community college
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?  couldn't really come up with a clear description...
Preferred super power to have? I could step outside time.  The world would freeze and time would stop, but I could continue to move and act.  Just think of how much training I could do!!
Current occupation? Legal Assistant
Ideal occupation?  Maker of high-quality archaic weaponry for martial arts training
Best general advice to the world?  run like hell


----------



## hemi (Nov 7, 2005)

Current age? 32
Primary martial arts system? American Kenpo
Secondary martial arts system? None yet
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? I dont know that many yet, but I really like defying the storm. And dropping wing
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 6months now
Highest rank in a system? Advanced yellow
Number of siblings? 1 
Highest degree earned? High School ( I have some collage) 
Favorite movie? Wow this one is tough, But I will limit it down to these, - Dragon the Bruce Lee story, and Star Wars 
Favorite TV show? Smallville (I know its goofy) Supernatural, Star gate SG1 and Atlantis 
Favorite actor/actress? Too many to list
Favorite book? All of the Left Behind series, Stephen Kings Skeleton Crew. and Hamlet
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Super Man 
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Walter Payton, Richard Petty, Bruce Lee 
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? NASCAR, and my 05 Tiburon 
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Jennifer Garner, Felicity Huffman  ( I like older women) 
Preferred super power to have? Fly
Current occupation? Building Engineer 
Ideal occupation? Kenpo teacher/instructor, NASCAR driver. 
Best general advice to the world? Dont drive slow in the left lane. Dont rush into anything, and Be good to your wife/girlfriend


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 7, 2005)

Current age? *35*
Primary martial arts system? *American Kenpo*
Secondary martial arts system? *None, but have learned one Hung Gar set & am learning another*
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? *Don't have a fave; all are useful depending upon the situation*
Years of *active* study in martial arts? *Been* *"at it" for* *6 and 1/2 yrs*
Highest rank in a system? *Green Belt, EPAK*
Number of siblings? *1 *
Highest degree earned? *BA in* *English*
Favorite movie? *Tie between* *Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon & Iron Monkey*
Favorite TV show? *Law & Order (the original one)*
Favorite actor/actress? *Actor: Hugh Jackman, Actress: Toni Collette*
Favorite book? *Infinite Insights into Kenpo, Vol. I-5 by Ed Parker, Sr.(nonfiction), Skinwalkers by Tony Hillerman (fiction)*
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? *Kwai Chang Caine *
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? *Kwai Chang Caine (fictional);* *Ed Parker, Sr. (very real) *
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? *Posting on MT & KT, Walking the beautiful hike & bike trail in Austin, Movies*
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? *Rich Franklin, short-term or long-term... *:fanboy:
Preferred super power to have? *Invisibility*
Current occupation? *Administrative Assistant*
Ideal occupation? *"Kenpo Bum" - I'd inherit 10 or 20 million dollars from some long lost uncle & travel around the world to seminars, camps & tournaments for the rest of my life...*
Best general advice to the world: *"He who asks questions is a fool for 5 minutes. He who does not is a fool forever."*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 7, 2005)

Current age? Shhhh it is a secret, that way I can talk to the women in their early 30's 

Primary martial arts system? 

Secondary martial arts system?
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? The one that just blocked or slipped or prevented me from getting hit 

Years of *active* study in martial arts? 20+

Highest rank in a system? Student

Number of siblings? 1 from the same Mom. Two step, and 5 "blood" brothers

Highest degree earned? BS from the U of Mich

Favorite movie? The one I am watching

Favorite TV show? Stargate

Favorite actor/actress? All the cute actresses.

Favorite book? All those I have read

Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Lazerous Long

Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Private

Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? RPG's, Riding Mototcycles, and Painting Minatures (* Not really Good though *)

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Check my list of the top one hundred women I will never meet.

Preferred super power to have? Superman's Disguise ability

Current occupation? Geek oh I mean Engineer

Ideal occupation? Retired

Best general advice to the world? "Breath In Breath Out" Machine Head by Bush


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 7, 2005)

Current age? 19
Primary martial arts system? Freestyle Kung Fu
Secondary martial arts system? Kickboxing
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Twin Pistons (see Baek Do San from tekken 4)
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 5
Highest rank in a system? tough to say must be 3rd belt up in ZuMa-Kan
Number of siblings? 2
Highest degree earned? Dogwood diploma soon to be a Degree in Film Production
Favorite movie? (Japanese)Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children (Western) Fight Club
Favorite TV show?(Japanese)Naruto (Western) LOST
Favorite actor/actress? Christian Bale
Favorite book? Ten Indians (Madison Smart Bell)
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Jason Bourne
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? my Best Friend Sean Kenway
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Film, Japanese Culture, Videogames
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Someone like the bride from Kill Bill
Preferred super power to have? Super speed
Current occupation? Inventory worker
Ideal occupation? world famous Director
Best general advice to the world?Simply Simplify


----------



## Satt (Nov 7, 2005)

Current age? *25*
Primary martial arts system? *Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu*
Secondary martial arts system? *Right arm of Justice*
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? *Naname Zenpo Kaiten / Migi & Hidari
*Years of *active* study in martial arts? *3*
Highest rank in a system? *Green*
Number of siblings? *4 step bastards*
Highest degree earned? *Still working on EE*
Favorite movie? *I'm gonna get you sucka!!!*
Favorite TV show? *CSI (Vegas)*
Favorite actor/actress? *Sean Connery/Julia Roberts*
Favorite book? *Myst, the Book of Atrus*
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? *Professor Dumbledore*
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? *Jesus*
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? *Gaming, Paintball, and Music.*
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? *Any chick on this forum!!!!!!!*
Preferred super power to have? *Imediate Regeneration (like Wolverine)*
Current occupation? *Student (done with military)*
Ideal occupation? *Biomedical Engineer using nano tech to cure Cancer*
Best general advice to the world: *Be.. EXCELLENT to each other!!! Party on dude!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mantis (Nov 7, 2005)

Most or all of this has been answered elsewhere. I thought a little consolidated thread could be fun though. We might find some commonalities amongst ourselves. Please answer the following questions:

Current age? 23

Primary martial arts system? 7 star pray mantis (qi xing tang lang quan)

Secondary martial arts system? used to TKD

Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? anything with plucks with the GLORIOUS MANTIS HOOK

Years of *active* study in martial arts? 1 TKD, 1 Shotokan, 6 months KF

Highest rank in a system? Orange Belt

Number of siblings? 2

Highest degree earned? Bachelors.. masters next semester

Favorite movie?fear and loathing in las vegas (and half baked..)

Favorite TV show? Dave Chapelle show

Favorite actor/actress? Johnny depp/all other hotties of holywood

Favorite book? any book that's not written in english

Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? none

Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Omar

Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? surfing the web, reading, ARGUING

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? a person that can survive on her own and raise my kids the way i like if i die within the early years of marriage

Preferred super power to have? invisibility (kung fu's wonder palm too haha)

Current occupation? consultant

Ideal occupation? jobless with a current of money, and a well of oil in the backyard... my job is good enough for now

Best general advice to the world? to all ignorant people: READ and OPEN your rusty MINDS


----------



## mantis (Nov 7, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Current age? *37*
> Primary martial arts system? *Ko Sutemi Seiei Kan Kar*ate
> Secondary martial arts system? *Manabi-Masho Ju-Jitsu*
> Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? *Standing rear choke*
> ...


I dont see Josie here man!


----------



## Sapper6 (Nov 7, 2005)

Current age? *27*
Primary martial arts system? *Eclectic CMA*
Secondary martial arts system? *N/A*
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? *the ridgehand*
Years of *active* study in martial arts? *11*
Highest rank in a system? *1st Brown*
Number of siblings? *3*
Highest degree earned? *BS in Environment Science*
Favorite movie? *Red Dawn*
Favorite TV show? *Seinfeld*
Favorite actor/actress? *Matthew McConaughey/Elisabeth Shue*
Favorite book? *Zen in the Martial Arts*
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? *Al bundy*
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? *My 2 daughters*
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? *Ghost Recon, playing guitar, & shooting*
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? *Elisabeth Shue & Faith Hill*
Preferred super power to have? *Invisibility*
Current occupation? *Military Aviation Administration, U.S. Army*
Ideal occupation? *Musician*
Best general advice to the world? *eat, drink, and be merry...cause tomorrow we'll die.  Dave Matthews Band*


----------



## Navarre (Nov 7, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> I dont see Josie here man!


Read again, buddy. Josie Maran was my answer to the "Dream Woman" question..considering that Shesulsa is unavailable.  lol

Josie: in her 20s, 5' 7", brunette, supermodel, self-described nympho, once brought one of her supermodel friends home to then-boyfriend David Blaine for an evening of threeway fun...aaah, it's love!


----------



## Navarre (Nov 8, 2005)

A few commonalities I've seen thus far:

Both Egg and I list our favorite movie as one that stars Bruce Willis. Bruce is my favorite male actor, second overall behind Dakota. I'll eventually own all of his movies...I can't buy all of Dakota's without supporting Tom Cruise.

Lisa and I prefer choke techniques. Why get bruised up when we can make 'em pass out?

Lisa and I both love the Harry Potter movies. Can't wait for Goblet of Fire!

Terry lists Best of the Best as his favorite movie. It's in my top 5, behind Unbreakable, The Matrix, and American Beauty.

Rich Parsons lists RPGs among his hobbies. I've played D&D for 24 years.  I should have listed it as a hobby but I had a brain glitch.

SolidMan says that his ideal job would be movie director. One of my ideal jobs would be writing screenplays for major motion pictures. Maybe we should form our own company.

Gin-Gin, Mantis, and Sapper6 all list invisibility as their preferred super power. Guess martial artists like to strike unseen.

2004Hemi's dream woman is Jennifer Garner. Hey, dude, her hometown's about 20 minutes from here. I know some ppl that know her. I'll hook ya up!

and, Flying Crane...I have no idea what kind of crazy punch technique you're talking about but it sounds cool. You need to tell me more about it!


----------



## The Kai (Nov 8, 2005)

Current age?   41
Primary martial arts system?  Kenpo
Secondary martial arts system?  karate
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?  Outer reap
Years of *active* study in martial arts?  26
Highest rank in a system? 5th degree
Number of siblings? 1
Highest degree earned?  Some college
Favorite movie?  that's hard "Sparticus", "Braveheart" "sling Blade"
Favorite TV show? "Survivor""Lost" and coming on strong "My name is earl"
Favorite actor/actress? james dean
Favorite book? "The  little Prince" (my dad had a copy)
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Dr Faust
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?  My teacher (Don jordan)
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Reading, games and Movies
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?  There is something about a womwn in a Gi (not my students no,no).  Not a actress with a blue belt in Tae Kwon do-but a serious Budo ka.  Someone with a bruise on thier shin, and sweats in a girly way
Preferred super power to have? Ulta coolness
Current occupation? date entry, dojo owner, bouncer
Ideal occupation? Dojo owner, heir to hugh hefner
Best general advice to the world? My dad's advice. "Don't cut toward yourself, and don't piss into the wind.  In that order"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 8, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Rich Parsons lists RPGs among his hobbies. I've played D&D for 24 years. I should have listed it as a hobby but I had a brain glitch.



NA NA NA, you had a brain glitch and forgot something obvious.  It is ok, we all do it eventually.   I thought this was a much better response then Traiter! you forgot RPG's, turn in your Geek card now! :lol:


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 8, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> and, Flying Crane...I have no idea what kind of crazy punch technique you're talking about but it sounds cool. You need to tell me more about it!


 
I wish I could remember the name, I think it translates as "drawing the sword", but it actually goes by a couple of different names.

In White Crane, we throw these very long and open punches (ya gotta be really fast, or else you are open and you get killed), but we use the whole body for torque so when they land, they land hard.  This one follows a mostly horizontal trajectory, but on a bit of an angle from low to high, aimed at the side of your opponent's head, or jaw.  It strikes with the top of the fist (the thumb side).  When I started working it on the heavy bag, I could feel the power immediately.  It didn't take months of training to get it to work.  

Let's see if I can describe it...

start in a horse stance, right foot forward.  You pivot to the left, almost facing the rear, but keep your stance.  Bring your right fist to your left hip, palm up, across your chest.  Now, pivot to the right and forward, but pivot with the whole body, from the feet thru the hips, waist and shoulders.  The right shoulder is loose and relaxed, arm is straight, and swing the right fist horizontally and up, to strike the opponent's jaw with the top of the fist.  This is like the opposite of a hammerfist strike.

Don't cut the shoulder.  When the strike lands, your right arm should make a straight line thru your shoulders.  If your arm and shoulder make an angle then you haven't lined it up enough.  The more relaxed you are in the shoulders, the more power you can generate.  Do not do it with muscular strength.

Don't think I can describe it better than that, without demonstrating it.  Maybe someday I can post a video...

Enjoy!!


----------



## Xequat (Nov 8, 2005)

Current age? 30
Primary martial arts system? Jodoryu Jujitsu
Secondary martial arts system? Shaolin-do
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? run away!  kidding...probably distractions
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 7
Highest rank in a system? Brown
Number of siblings? 2
Highest degree earned? BA
Favorite movie? Braveheart
Favorite TV show? 24
Favorite actor/actress? Edward Norton
Favorite book? Lord of the Rings (it counts as one book because I got a copy that had all volumes combined into one book, I guess)
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? probably Obi-Wan Kenobi
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? My teacher (Don jordan)
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? sex, drugs, and rock n' roll!  Seriously, movies, video games, and
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Ashley Judd.  I usually like more Marilyn Monroe-shaped women, and I know she's really little but there's something sexy and fun about her that I just can't put my finger on.
Preferred super power to have? I'm also thinking invisibility, but not for martial purposes.  I want to make people think their house is haunted and sneak into women's locker rooms...mwahahahahaha
Current occupation? airline ticket agent and gym owner, but interviewing many other places.
Ideal occupation? President
Best general advice to the world? Don't eat yellow snow.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 8, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Ashley Judd. I usually like more Marilyn Monroe-shaped women, and I know she's really little but there's something sexy and fun about her that I just can't put my finger on.


 
I'm with ya, buddy. Ashley is from Ashland, KY (also about 20 miles from here. I know ppl that know her too. ... Why haven't I met these women yet??



			
				Xequat said:
			
		

> Preferred super power to have? I'm also thinking invisibility, but not for martial purposes. I want to (...) sneak into women's locker rooms


 
Yeah...I refrained from picking a power like Mental Domination. lord knows I'd have to use it to fend off the cops since I'd spend all of my time seducing unsuspecting young women. I'd be a danger to all colleges (and, unfortunately, many high schools). Good thing I have high morals and low mutation.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 8, 2005)

> SolidMan says that his ideal job would be movie director. One of my ideal jobs would be writing screenplays for major motion pictures. Maybe we should form our own company.


And the list of contacts keeps growing and growing


----------



## Xequat (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, if you want to do an action movie, I might have a might have a martial arts contact or two for you.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 8, 2005)

> Well, if you want to do an action movie, I might have a might have a martial arts contact or two for you.


 
Don't worry, I have a martial arts contact or 20 to go to if I ever get big enough. Being a martial artist, you just pick up all sorts of these connections. I even know a world class opera singer/dancer that did karate for 6 years. Martial artists are everywhere.:erg:


----------



## Xequat (Nov 8, 2005)

Hehe, I know...I was just kidding since we're on a martial arts website.  I like to joke about the obvious.  I'm sure everyone on here has dozens of contacts.


----------



## ppko (Nov 8, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Most or all of this has been answered elsewhere. I thought a little consolidated thread could be fun though. We might find some commonalities amongst ourselves. Please answer the following questions:
> 
> 
> Current age?
> ...


1. 26
2. Ryukyu Kempo, Jodoryu Jujitsu
3. Arnis
4. Anything utilizing Pressure Points
5. About 11
6. 2nd degree black
7. 3
8. High School
9. too many to list
10. Sienfeld
11. don't know
12. The Mighty Atom by Ed Spielman
13. Superman
14. Joseph Greenstein
15. Basketball, billiards, rock climbing
16. can't answer too many eyes (looks at wife)
17. invincability
18. Construction/ head instructor
19. dictator
20. never limit yourself


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2005)

Current age? 28
Primary martial arts system? MMA
Secondary martial arts system? 
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? 
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 4-5ish
Highest rank in a system? Green Belt, Blue Tip
Number of siblings? 1 Brother
Highest degree earned? Degree...whats that    Sixth Form Certificate!
Favorite movie? Blue Colar Comady Tour
Favorite TV show? Kinda fond of CSI
Favorite actor/actress? There are lots I like
Favorite book? Personality Plus
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? 
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? 
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? My Dogs, MT, Yoga
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand,    not long-term relationship)? Ewan McGregor...I love his smile! 
But for the full package cant go past my man 
Preferred super power to have? the power to heal!
Current occupation? Insurance Broker
Ideal occupation? Billionaire
Best general advice to the world? Take a deep breath, everything in life is precious, the ones you love can be taken from you any second....so love them with all you heart, and live every day like its your last!


----------



## Navarre (Nov 8, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Preferred super power to have? the power to heal!



That's very noble, Sarah. You're the first person who didn't grab a selfish super power. Very Nice.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 8, 2005)

Current age?  34

Primary martial arts system? Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu

Secondary martial arts system? I studied Hapkido way back in the day...

Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Juppo Sessho, if you can count that as a "technique"

Years of *active* study in martial arts? 10

Highest rank in a system? 5th Kyu

Number of siblings? 5

Favorite movie? Star Wars

Favorite TV show?  The Shield

Favorite actor/actress? Laura Prepon

Favorite book? Lizard Music

Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Raven from Teen Titans or Gum from Jet Set Radio

Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? I dont have any heroes.

Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Warhammer, My Motorcycle, Filmmaking

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Id have to go back a few years on this one, currently no one.

Preferred super power to have? Shapeshifting

Current occupation? IT professional

Ideal occupation? Retired Millionaire Playboy.

Best general advice to the world? Dont **** with me, world.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 9, 2005)

And yet another film maker in the group. Interesting.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Raven from Teen Titans


 
Fascinating character. Interesting choice. Why Raven?


----------



## rutherford (Nov 9, 2005)

*Current age?* Just shy of 28
*Primary martial arts system?* Taijutsu
*Secondary martial arts system?* picking up bits of Silat and Systema, can't say I'm studying
*Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?* None.
*Years of *active* study in martial arts?* 3-5 total
*Highest rank in a system?* None.
*Number of siblings?* None.
*Highest degree earned?* BS, major in Comp Sci
*Favorite movie?* American Beauty
*Favorite TV show?* Currently running: Lost (one of the few I know about, not having any TV reception in almost 10 years)
*Favorite actor/actress?* Gary Oldman
*Favorite book?* Heroes Die, Matthew Stover
*Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?* The one entertaining me at the moment.
*Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?* Currently between heros.  
*Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)?* Game theory, Collecting Movies, Working on cars
*Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?* Why dream about a one night stand?  Casual sex is great, but I dream about bigger things.  But put me in the Monica Bellucci line, if I have to stand somewhere.
*Preferred super power to have?* The ability to fold space and rip holes in the fabric of reality.  I punch here, hit you on the other side of the world - in a very sensitive spot.  Need a vacation, just step through the hole.
*Current occupation?* .NET Developer
*Ideal occupation?* President and lead designer for a computer gaming company
*Best general advice to the world?* Learn to swim.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 9, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> *Best general advice to the world?* Learn to swim.


 
Or at least tread water.  It helps in the business world.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> *Favorite movie?* American Beauty


 
My third favorite movie



			
				rutherford said:
			
		

> *Three hobbies * Game theory


 
What's Game Theory?



			
				rutherford said:
			
		

> *Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?* Why dream about a one night stand? Casual sex is great, but I dream about bigger things. But put me in the Monica Bellucci line, if I have to stand somewhere.


 
After being married for 9 years, the last thing I want right now is a long-term relationship. I guess it would be different if I was in a better marriage. ... Monica Belluci, huh? Aah, Persephone from The Matrix: Reloaded. Can't see choosing Trinity over her..at least not on looks.



			
				rutherford said:
			
		

> *Best general advice to the world?* Learn to swim.


 
hmm, yeah. I should do that, definitely. My wife swears it's easy or, as she puts it, "Just lie back and you'll float." ... Not true. I sink like a brick. Maybe it's my 10% body mass index or something.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 9, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> *Best general advice to the world?* Learn to swim.


 
Mom's gonna put it all back the way it oughta be...


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Mom's gonna put it all back the way it oughta be...


 
Huh?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Huh?


 
well, in my world, 'Learn to swim...' and the line I wrote are both from a song by Tool called Aenima:


			
				Maynard James Keenan said:
			
		

> One great big festering neon distraction,
> I've a suggestion to keep you all occupied.
> 
> Learn to swim.
> ...


 
dat's all 
Happy little ditty, actually.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Fascinating character. Interesting choice. Why Raven?



*shrug* I like goth chicks?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> And yet another film maker in the group. Interesting.



Ive been in a couple flicks... Made a few films here and there, for fun,  and done some Key Grip work and AD work for an Indie film group here... Mostly festival stuff Including the StarWars Fan Flim Awards, and NYC Midnight Move Madness festival.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

That's cool, Techno. Can you film me in fighting action and then add special effects and tricky camera shots to make it look like I know what I'm doing?


----------



## Sam (Nov 9, 2005)

Current age? Barely 17
Primary martial arts system? Tracy's Kenpo
Secondary martial art - NA
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? hmmm... probably drawbridge, because I got to sit on my instructor 
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 1
Highest rank in a system? today, purple belt... thursday, it'll be blue
Number of siblings? 4
Highest degree earned? Still workin on it
Favorite movie? uh.... star wars, because it had hayden christensen and ewan mcgregor, both
Favorite TV show? hmmm.... ripleys believe it or not
Favorite actor/actress? hayden christensen and ewan mcgregor. and sean biggerstaff.
Favorite book? harry potter
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Mad Eye Moody
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Alana M
Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)? Reading, internet, shopping
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? I can't pick just one. My instructor. Ewan McGregor. Hayden Christensen. Sean BIggerstaff.
Preferred super power to have? flying
Current occupation? resturant and school
Ideal occupation? kenpo instructor
Best general advice to the world? Dont tug on superman's cape, don't spit into the wind, dont pull the mask off the ol lone ranger and you DONT MESS AROUND WITH JIM


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> Current age? Barely 17


 
(Bites tongue and refuses to respond.)



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Highest rank in a system? today, purple belt... thursday, it'll be blue


 
I'm not that familiar with your style. Do you have to test for your rank and you're just confident or is it a done-deal? Either way, Congratulations!!



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Favorite book? harry potter
> Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Mad Eye Moody


 
The Harry Potter books.movies are great. Why do you like Mad Eye so much? Guess you'll be glad to see the 4th movie then.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? I can't pick just one. (...)Sean BIggerstaff.


 
Now how many jokes could I make about a guy named that?! lol


----------



## Sarah (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Now how many jokes could I make about a a guy named that?! lol


 
OMG...show's how preoccupied I am, I didnt even notice that name, wow thats a shocking name, poor guy.


----------



## rutherford (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> What's Game Theory?


 Daydreaming about games, what makes them fun, designing new games, etc.  I don't get to play much because my kids are still very young, other commitments / interests, and general Life Stuff. 

Wanting to make games is what got me into computers.  I'm otherwise not much of a techie.  And now that I've found out I'll probably never work in that industry, I've gone a long way down this road.  It's hard to support your family while you learn a new trade, so I stick with the one I've got.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 9, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Daydreaming about games, what makes them fun, designing new games, etc. I don't get to play much because my kids are still very young, other commitments / interests, and general Life Stuff.
> 
> Wanting to make games is what got me into computers. I'm otherwise not much of a techie. And now that I've found out I'll probably never work in that industry, I've gone a long way down this road. It's hard to support your family while you learn a new trade, so I stick with the one I've got.


 
Ummm... not quite accurate LOL Its the theory behind games and the mathematics behind it. Check out a nice definition here. Its actually a quite interesting field.

MrH


----------



## Blindside (Nov 9, 2005)

Current age? - 33
Primary martial arts system? - Kenpo Karate (Tracy's offshoot)
Secondary martial art - Pekiti-Tirsia Kali
Favorite MA technique - Palm heel 
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 9
Highest rank in a system? - 2nd Black
Number of siblings? 1
Highest degree earned? - M.S. (Forest Ecosystem Analysis)
Favorite movie? - Almost Famous
Favorite TV show? - Farscape (and yes I'm still mad about it being cancelled)
Favorite actor/actress? - Sean Connery  
Favorite book? Last Chance to See - Douglas Adams
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? -  Horatio Hornblower
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? - Martin Luthor King
Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)? Reading, wildlife photography, artisan bread baking 
Dream woman/man? - I'll take a blond and a brunette: Rachel Weiss and Kate Hudson 
Preferred super power to have? - Flight
Current occupation? - Wildlife Biologist
Ideal occupation? - Wildlife Biologist
Best general advice to the world? - Don't take yourself so seriously.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Hulk hear Mrhnau say big words. Make Hulk's head hurt!

No, good definition. Either way, the idea of designing a game is intriguing. At one point not long ago, Wizards of the Coast was taking submissions for a new game world. 

I was going to finish out my game world (20 some yrs since I'd started it so it was well-developed) but didn't. The end result of the search was the Eberron game world.

Many RPGs are based on the D20 system. It would be interesting to see something completely different. Or better, to design such a game.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Current age? - 33
> Primary martial arts system? - Kenpo Karate (Tracy's offshoot)
> Secondary martial art - Pekiti-Tirsia Kali
> Favorite MA technique - Palm heel
> ...



What kind of artisan bread baking, Blindside?  I would love to see pics of that and your wildlife   Very interesting.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Blindside, "Almost Famous" is my wife's favorite movie too. Personally I can't say I liked it much but I must be missing something. She loves Cameron Crowe's films though.

I see Kate Hudson (of the aforementioned movie) made your "Dream Woman" spot. (The open shirt scene in Almost Famous probably didn't hurt.) Which came first, your love for the film or your lust for her?


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> What kind of artisan bread baking, Blindside? I would love to see pics of that ...


 
Yeah, me too. I'm ashamed to admit I don't even know what it is. 

I must live under a rock or something.

_Google what?_


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too. I'm ashamed to admit I don't even know what it is.
> 
> I must live under a rock or something.
> 
> _Google what?_


 
 yea me too Blindside, send some pics. and the recipe, I'm always open to new ideals.
Terry


----------



## Blindside (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Blindside, "Almost Famous" is my wife's favorite movie too. Personally I can't say I liked it much but I must be missing something. She loves Cameron Crowe's films though.
> 
> I see Kate Hudson (of the aforementioned movie) made your "Dream Woman" spot. (The open shirt scene in Almost Famous probably didn't hurt.) Which came first, your love for the film or your lust for her?


 
Almost Famous was the first time I had seen her in a movie.  Most of Kate's work has been dreadful romantic comedies, but in that movie she got to be hot and a great actress.  She carried that movie, so I think the two are intertwined.

Lamont


----------



## hemi (Nov 9, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Favorite TV show? - Farscape (and yes I'm still mad about it being cancelled)
> .


 

I hated when they just killed off the two main characters at the end of the season. Then they came back and did a two part ending to the story that did give some what an ending. I hated to see Farscape end. But they did bring back John Crichton--Ben Browder and Aeryn Sun ---Claudia Black to this seasons Star Gate SG1.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too. I'm ashamed to admit I don't even know what it is.
> 
> I must live under a rock or something.
> 
> _Google what?_


 
Well, it is hard to define, and it isn't necessarily about having an artistic appearance.  The BBGA (Bread Bakers Guild of America, of which I am a member) defines artisan bread baking as:

"Perhaps the closest we can come to a definition of artisan baking is to say that it is the work of a knowledgeable, skilled and conscientious baker who is attempting to make the best possible product." 

Basically, it represents are return to the hand crafting of bread rather than the mass produced cra... uh, stuff most people see in supermarkets today.  Its pretty amazing what one can do with the right technique and some flour, salt, and water.  My breads tastes good, but I need to work on the aesthetics department.

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Nov 9, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> What kind of artisan bread baking, Blindside? I would love to see pics of that and your wildlife  Very interesting.


 
I'm working on an online photo gallery, I'll update you when I finish.  And before anyone gets their hopes up, I'm strictly an amateur.

Lamont


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Blindside, your craft sounds very interesting. It's the kind of thing one must take great care for and have passion for to have hopes of success. 

How did you get into it in the first place? Do you have pictures of the Pillsbury Dough Boy in your family albums or something?

And, yeah, Kate Hudson hasn't had many great roles. Seems a good enough actress though. I haven't seen "Skeleton Key" but my wife liked it. She's also a big fan of Kate. 

Kate doesn't make my list of Red Hot Hotties but I think she has a very disarming smile; sweet, impish, and maybe a little wicked.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2005)

Sounds interesting, *Blindside*. Please do post a link!


----------



## rutherford (Nov 9, 2005)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Ummm... not quite accurate LOL Its the theory behind games and the mathematics behind it. Check out a nice definition here. Its actually a quite interesting field.
> 
> MrH


 
I'm totally accurate, and the wikki definition is for crap.  :ultracool 

It's like saying that Work is a force acting upon an object to cause a displacement.  Accurate for a physics equation, maybe.  But bugger all good for actual life.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Hulk hear Mrhnau say big words. Make Hulk's head hurt!
> 
> No, good definition. Either way, the idea of designing a game is intriguing. At one point not long ago, Wizards of the Coast was taking submissions for a new game world.
> 
> ...


 

Well well well, D20 is relatively new to the game field, and if you know the history you can see why.

From Mathematics though:

D6 games are fun but can get deadly real quick. Target number of a 2 means an 83.3% chance to hit, 3 means a 66.6% chance, while a 4 means a 50% chance, and a 5 means a 33.3% chance, and a 6 means 16.6%chance. So while D6 are easy to find in most games, the level jumps real fast.

D&D and AD&D, had D6 Inititive, and D20 for saving throws, and everyotyher combination for damamge and spells and such. This was too confusing for the younger players and too complex.

Palladium was a % based game as were some others, and while this was fun, this had increments of 0.1% increases and such, or at least a 1%, so offsets and such did not help out a lot, and interest was for a certain market.

White Wolf and their Vampire Game, used a D10 game and while this was good, it was not what TSR and a few other companies wanted to be associated with, for game content and game mechanics. 

D20, from the third edition of AD&D is a nice jump, the D20 was used for lots of things already, it just became the main stay. So TSR and their worlds did agree to join in the open format. 

Sorry for the geek history - and oh yeah I really liked Game Throey as part of My AI class in college.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Blindside, your craft sounds very interesting. It's the kind of thing one must take great care for and have passion for to have hopes of success.
> 
> How did you get into it in the first place? Do you have pictures of the Pillsbury Dough Boy in your family albums or something?


 
My dad is a far better baker than I, and I got addicted to good bread.  Then I moved to Wyoming where the nearest decent bread bakery is in the next state, so I had to start doing it myself.  I'll see if I can find a photo of my dad's bread efforts, those taste great and have a great appearance.



> Kate doesn't make my list of Red Hot Hotties but I think she has a very disarming smile; sweet, impish, and maybe a little wicked.


 
I think thats why I like her, red hot seems too fake (and way too high maintenance) to me, I like the Girl Next Door.

Lamont


----------



## Kmac (Nov 9, 2005)

Current age? 19
Primary martial arts system? American Kenpo
Secondary martial arts system? Submission wrestling
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Anyone except Sword and Hammer. Love the rear naked choke too.. 
Years of *active* study in martial arts? About 5
Highest rank in a system? Blue belt (tkd and AK)
Number of siblings? 1
Highest degree earned? High school...workin towards masters
Favorite movie? cant pick just one..
Favorite TV show? UFC
Favorite actor/actress? Jim Carrey, Angelina Jolie
Favorite book? Pipe Dreams
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Batman
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Chris (instructor) and JC
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? MTB, woodwork, does starbucks count?
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? again, it would have to be Chris..
Preferred super power to have? flying
Current occupation? college student and student leader..
Ideal occupation? Kenpo instructor
Best general advice to the world? Life's too short to worry....


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> That's cool, Techno. Can you film me in fighting action and then add special effects and tricky camera shots to make it look like I know what I'm doing?



In theory, yes.

I dont do most of that kind of work tho.  I construct sets, Build props, do some basic special effects makeup... 

The guy I do a lot of it with does most of the camera work and D.I. stuff in post production... He did the lightsaber effects in the Star Wars film, the Jedi Ball levitation, and the Hologram sign in there too...

So, could I?  Yes. Would it look as good as the stuff he could do? Prolly not.







And to Camwhore a little, thats me as the Zombie in "Spurned, A tale of love... and zombies."


----------



## Xequat (Nov 9, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Ive been in a couple flicks... Made a few films here and there, for fun, and done some Key Grip work and AD work for an Indie film group here... Mostly festival stuff Including the StarWars Fan Flim Awards, and NYC Midnight Move Madness festival.


 
Did you have anything at Celebration III?  Because I probably saw it.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I think thats why I like her, red hot seems too fake (and way too high maintenance) to me, I like the Girl Next Door.



Me too. Keri Russell is currently #2 on my Chosen 5. She doesn't have much of a build but there's something very likable about her face. It's the face that always gets me with a girl.

Katie Holmes had been my #2 for years, from the very first episode of Dawson's Creek.   Most regretably, I've dropped her off the list completely now that she's carrying the spawn of one of The Dark Disciples.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Me too. Keri Russell is currently #2 on my Chosen 5. She doesn't have much of a build but there's something very likable about her face. It's the face that always gets me with a girl.
> 
> Katie Holmes had been my #2 for years, from the very first episode of Dawson's Creek.   Most regretably, I've dropped her off the list completely now that she's carrying the spawn of one of The Dark Disciples.



Okay Navarre... spill it.  What is the complete "chosen 5" list.  Inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Okay Navarre... spill it.  What is the complete "chosen 5" list.  Inquiring minds wanna know


Ah, yes. My Chosen 5. Check here.

I had once considered starting a thread about it because I think that would be interesting too..but I didn't want to seem like I was just here randomly posting anything that came to mind.

However, if someone wants to start such a thread, I'd gladly reply.  lol


----------



## Sarah (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Ah, yes. My Chosen 5. Check here.
> 
> I had once considered starting a thread about it because I think that would be interesting too..but I didn't want to seem like I was just here randomly posting anything that came to mind.
> 
> However, if someone wants to start such a thread, I'd gladly reply. lol


 
That makes me laugh, say you met one of your 'chosen 5' what makes you think they would want to sleep with ya....  lol


----------



## Navarre (Nov 9, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> That makes me laugh, say you met one of your 'chosen 5' what makes you think they would want to sleep with ya.... lol



Hey now, let's not let reality get in the way of a perfectly good fantasy, shall we?

I know part of the reason my wife and I could have such a list is the extreme unlikelihood we'd ever meet anyone on it.  This is part of the reason they had to be celebrities and not ppl we knew.

The other reason could be, as you suggest, that no one on my list would hop me on sight...but I don't prefer to acknowledge that possibility.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Hey now, let's not let reality get in the way of a perfectly good fantasy, shall we?
> 
> I know part of the reason my wife and I could have such a list is the extreme unlikelihood we'd ever meet anyone on it. This is part of the reason they had to be celebrities and not ppl we knew.
> 
> The other reason could be, as you suggest, that no one on my list would hop me on sight...but I don't prefer to acknowledge that possibility.


 
Sooooo....whats the point of it again???    

Is it just so you can tell your partner who you fancy..  lol   very cute


----------



## Aikikitty (Nov 9, 2005)

Current age? 24
Primary martial arts system? Aikido
Secondary martial arts system? Same
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Nikkyo
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 5 years
Highest rank in a system? 3rd kyu
Number of siblings? 2 (1 older sister & a older brother)
Highest degree earned? High School Diploma (working towards college degree)
Favorite movie? The Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Favorite TV show? Lost (for drama) Whose Line is it Anyway? (comedy)
Favorite actor/actress? Jackie Chan
Favorite book? All the Harry Potter books
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Toss up between Batman, Legolas, Bilbo, & Frodo.
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Jesus Christ
Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)? Reading, video games, surfing the net.
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Orlando Bloom >sigh<
Preferred super power to have? invuneralbility
Current occupation? in search of a new one
Ideal occupation? Professional Uke   That's why I need the invuneralbility.  
Best general advice to the world? "Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup!"
Robyn :asian:


----------



## Sam (Nov 10, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> (Bites tongue and refuses to respond.)


 
what could you possibly have to say to my age? *pretends to be naive*





> I'm not that familiar with your style. Do you have to test for your rank and you're just confident or is it a done-deal? Either way, Congratulations!!


 
You're not familiar with kenpo? We practically rule this board! Anyway, I have to test, but they don't test you til their sure you'll pass. You'd have to get really nervous indeed - as many times as we review before they let you test, damn! 




> The Harry Potter books/movies are great. Why do you like Mad Eye so much? Guess you'll be glad to see the 4th movie then.


The 4th movie'll be good, although mad eye's eye looks more electronic than magical. Mad eye is just a COOL guy. Constant Vigilance!


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 10, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> Did you have anything at Celebration III?  Because I probably saw it.



Director went to that, I didnt.  I dont know if it was shown or not, because it didnt make the finals.  I was going to post the movie online, and he asked me not to...

It was called "Duel Occupancy" and it was about a Jedi and a Sith who were roommates.

Did you see it?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree about Mad Eye's mad eye...it doesn't look right.

Hey, I was an extra in a movie! _Mad City_ with John Travolta, Dustin Hoffman, and Alan Alda.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 10, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> The 4th movie'll be good, although mad eye's eye looks more electronic than magical.



Yeah, I dunno about his eye. Maybe it was easier for them to go "electronic" than to use CGI. Then again, all of this is J.K. Rowling's vision. Maybe she had always imagined it this way.

...and, Sam, if you have to _pretend_ to be naive, then I need say no more.  lol


----------



## spiderboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Current age? 26
Primary martial arts system? American Kenpo
Secondary martial arts system? None
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? any 'not getting hit' one
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 7
Highest rank in a system? Black
Number of siblings? 3 younger sisters
Highest degree earned? None
Favorite movie? Black Hawk Down/Star Wars/LOTR trilogy - All good
Favorite TV show? Don't watch much telly
Favorite actor/actress? 
Favorite book? Any Terry Pratchett/Tom Clancy (Jack Ryan books)
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Commander Vimes (Pratchett)
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? None
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Volleyball/Xbox/Reading
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? mmm, Angelina Jolie...
Preferred super power to have? Flight
Current occupation? Temp
Ideal occupation? MA Instructor (somewhere hot)
Best general advice to the world? Be excelllent to each other


----------



## Navarre (Nov 11, 2005)

Spiderboy, with only 7 posts as of this moment, I'm glad I gave you something you felt was worth posting to. You should drop in more often.

Yeah, Angelina Jolie would honestly be at #2 on my wife's Chosen 5 as well. But then that gets into a whole other issue perhaps best avoided.

anyway...

Flight and invisibility seem to be the top choices for super powers. I wonder if that is because they easily come to mind for the non-comic-reader or if there's something else. 

I wonder if maybe we all have a deeper need to either "hide" from the struggles of the world or to rise above those struggles, figuratively and literally.


----------



## spiderboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Navarre,

i've been around for a little while, i prefer to keep my ears open and my mouth shut, (though my instructor might say i've written that backwards...)

i like posts that let you see that MAs come in all shapes and sizes!

And as for flight - that moment when you wake up after a flying dream and for a second think you can still do it, then realise you can't - gutting!



Alex


----------



## Sam (Nov 11, 2005)

spiderboy said:
			
		

> And as for flight - that moment when you wake up after a flying dream and for a second think you can still do it, then realise you can't - gutting!
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


 
*agrees wholeheartedly*

Or really anything you can do in a dream that you can't do in real life - magical or otherwise.


----------



## spiderboy (Nov 12, 2005)

But the flip side - waking up and realising that you haven't ACTUALLY told your boss where to shove it - Phew! Some things are best left to dreams


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 12, 2005)

spiderboy said:
			
		

> But the flip side - waking up and realising that you haven't ACTUALLY told your boss where to shove it - Phew! Some things are best left to dreams



Oh, I dunno about that.

I have found it rather satisfying to say things like that to my boss.  _Usually_ its been worth the hassle of job hunting... usually.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 12, 2005)

Current age?     33

Primary martial arts system?   American Kenpo Karate, as taught in the AKKI, headed by Mr. Paul Mills.

Secondary martial arts system? None really "Secondary"....but several I'd studied when I was younger.

Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Hard to pick. I'm pretty fond of  Raking Mace though...

Years of *active* study in martial arts? 26

Highest rank in a system?   I don't publish that. It's not about rank.

Number of siblings?  2

Highest degree earned? Grand poobah.... (same as rank question)

Favorite movie? Rocky I

Favorite TV show? Extreme home makeover... it's uplifting.

Favorite actor/actress? Actor: Sean Connery, Actress: Cathrine Zeda-Jones.

Favorite book? DUNE. ((Devils & Angels and "The Witching Hour" tie for 2nd))

Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Batman. (since I was a kid)

Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? My grandfather, my parents, my wife, my son & daughter...

Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Bodybuilding, book collecting/reading and hiking

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?  WOw.... not personal or anything huh? OK: See my response to favorite actress.

Preferred super power to have? Mind control.

Current occupation? Juvenile Correctional Officer

Ideal occupation?  Juvenile Correctional Officer, but paid more...

Best general advice to the world?  PERSEVERE & DREAM!!!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Navarre (Nov 12, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?  WOw.... not personal or anything huh? OK: See my response to favorite actress.



No, John, I'm a believer in openness. The veil of secrecy we put about ourselves to protect us in today's world is, regrettably, often necessary. However, it also isolates us from our fellow man. How can we truly have friends if they don't know who we are? 

I find society to be very artificial. I try to make this this forum, our little corner of society, a better place.

And, for the record, Catherine Zeta-Jones is a fine, fine (did I say "fine"?) choice!

Besides, if you ever get your dream power you can wipe my mind clean of all this trivial information when you subjugate me into the shackles of mental slavery.  heh heh


----------



## Gemini (Nov 12, 2005)

Alright. I wasn't going to do this, but you got me.

Current age? 47

Primary martial arts system? TKD

Secondary martial arts system? Kendo

Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Axe kick

Years of *active* study in martial arts? 7. I know. Little compared to many here, but with an intensity that few will ever understand.

Highest rank in a system? 2nd Dan

Number of siblings? 4

Highest degree earned? Some college, but nothing that 32 years in the work force can hold a candle to.

Favorite movie? Brave Heart

Favorite TV show? Never watch it.

Favorite actor/actress? None. I know a few. They're generally very superficial and I have no interest in them..

Favorite book? The Witching hour. 

Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Aragorn/Lestat. It's a toss up.

Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? My dad. May he rest in piece.

Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? The 1320. I LOVE to race. I live my life 12 seconds (okay, I know it's supposed to be 10seconds, but the other 2 are about 20K more in engine work than I can afford) at a time. I enjoy learning history. More than anything, I love to watch my kids doing their thing. I know it really isn't a hobby, but it's one on the few things I really look forward to so I'm counting it.

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? The one who can catch your complete attention with a single word or look.

Preferred super power to have? Invulnerability (To fend off the Dream woman. I am married, not dead.)

Current occupation? Wow. we came back to reality in a hurry. Bummer. I'm a Telecommunications Manager. Yawn.

Ideal occupation? None. I'd train all day every day if I could.

Best general advice to the world? If you could just genuinely respect each other, everything else will fall into place.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 12, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Alright. I wasn't going to do this, but you got me.



S'matter, Gemini? My games not good enough for ya?

I think it's great that your father is your personal hero. You're a very lucky person.

There's certainly nothing wrong with 7 years of good martial arts training either. It took me 7 years to get my first black belt. Those were the best, most memorable years of my life. Many, many, many people never get that far. I commend you.

Thanks for playing. Now here's your year's supply of Rice-A-Roni, The San Francisco Treat!


----------



## Shodan (Nov 12, 2005)

* Current age? 32
    * Primary martial arts system? American Kenpo
    * Secondary martial arts system? UKKF(United Kung-Fu Karate Federation)
    * Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?  Hard....Thundering Hammer, Shield and Sword come to mind.....
    * Years of *active* study in martial arts?  In January, it will be 20 years.  That's with a few breaks for knee surgery and when I had each of my kids.
    * Highest rank in a system?  Shodan- 1st degree black belt in EPAK
    * Number of siblings? 1 older brother
    * Highest degree earned?  Bachelor's degree in Child Development
    * Favorite movie?  Older: Some Kind of Wonderful, Newer: Pirates of the Carribean or pretty much anything with Johnny Depp in it.
    * Favorite TV show?   Right now......Nanny or Biggest Loser
    * Favorite actor/actress?  Actor- Johnny Depp, Actress- Mary Stuart Masterson
    * Favorite book?   The Bible and Jonathan Livingston Seagull
    * Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?  Winnie the Pooh, Sam Wise, Gandalf, Donald Duck
    * Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?  My parents
    * Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)?  Scrapbooking, Reading, Surfing the Net
    * Dream woman/man?  Johnny Depp
    * Preferred super power to have?  Instant character detector so I can tell who is good and who is bad.
    * Current occupation?  Stay at home Mommy
    * Ideal occupation?   I love being with my kids......previous to that, ideal occupation........I would have said dolphin trainer/marine life worker of some sort.
* Best general advice to the world?   Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding.  Also, treat others as you like to be treated.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I have found it rather satisfying to say things like that to my boss.  _Usually_ its been worth the hassle of job hunting... usually.



For those of us who are tenured, there's no hassle at all! I am, uh, vocal about my opinions on management at work.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 12, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> * Favorite book?   The Bible and Jonathan Livingston Seagull



That's awesome, Shodan! You're the first person I've talked to that even knew what Jonathan Livingston Seagull was, let alone claim it as a favorite. It's a short book. 

I've always recommended it to all of my martial arts students because I think the message is powerful and profound.

... My wife thinks Johnny Depp is hot too.  He owns his own island, y'know. I guess if you had to get shipwrecked I know where you'd want to be.  lol


----------



## OULobo (Nov 13, 2005)

Current age? 27
Primary martial arts system? FMA
Secondary martial arts system? Silat
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? The one that works
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 10+
Highest rank in a system? Black
Number of siblings? 1, 1/2 bother (18 yrs older)
Highest degree earned? Bachelors ChE
Favorite movie? Heat
Favorite TV show? 24, Lost or Drawn Together
Favorite actor/actress? DeNiro
Favorite book? "Repent Harlequin, Said the TickTock Man" by Harlan Ellison
Favorite fictional character? Capt. Mal Reynolds (Firefly)
Personal hero/inspiration? Too many to count or name
Hobbies? Horses, SCUBA, Shooting, Collecting, Yoga, Triathlons
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Katie Holmes (long story)
Preferred super power to have? Immortality
Current occupation? R and D Chemist
Ideal occupation? International Jetset Playboy
Best general advice to the world? Find your life change, don't wait for it to find you.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 13, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> For those of us who are tenured, there's no hassle at all! I am, uh, vocal about my opinions on management at work.



HAHA.  I'm not tenured (theres no such thing at my job) but I have been fired twice and I still work there... I'm the ONLY person that has ever been able to do that there.

The last time it was for taking one of the office chairs into the parking lot and holding a ski rope behind a truck and chair surfing the lot.  My boss found it hilarious, but fired me anyway.  Then his wife re-hired me, (they are co-owners) because they realized they needed me more than the chair. (no one else in the office is crazy enough to climb 300 foot + com towers and put antennas on em)

LOL.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 14, 2005)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Preferred super power to have? Immortality


 
Really? That's interesting.  Would you care to expound on that answer? Why immortality?


----------



## Blindside (Nov 14, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> What kind of artisan bread baking, Blindside? I would love to see pics of that and your wildlife  Very interesting.


 
I've set up photos on a Flickr account, if anyone is interested PM me a email address and I'll send out an invitation.

Lamont


----------



## Lisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> I've set up photos on a Flickr account, if anyone is interested PM me a email address and I'll send out an invitation.
> 
> Lamont



WOW!  Lamont you truly have some incredible talent for capturing wildlife in photos.  I encourage everyone to check them out.  They left me speachless.  The beauty is undeniable.

sorry for the thread gank, Navarre.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 14, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Really? That's interesting. Would you care to expound on that answer? Why immortality?


 
Reminds me of the guy from the Hitchhikers's books whose eventual goal was to insult every living thing in the galaxy.  He just got bored with everything else.


----------



## OULobo (Nov 14, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Really? That's interesting. Would you care to expound on that answer? Why immortality?


 
The world has too many things to experience at any one instance, and that amount increases with every second that goes by. On top of all that, some things you want to do over and over again and some things you want to do again because you forgot them. To me immortality is the best wish because it allows for infinite exciting experiences. Tack on eternal youth and it would be perfect.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 14, 2005)

Wouldn't it take the spice out of life knowing there's never any danger of dying though?


----------



## tsdclaflin (Nov 14, 2005)

Current age? 40
Primary martial arts system? Tang Soo Do
Secondary martial arts system? N/A
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? backfist
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 7
Highest rank in a system? 1st degree black
Number of siblings? 4
Highest degree earned? BA
Favorite movie? The Happiest Millionaire
Favorite TV show? Walker, Texas Ranger
Favorite actor/actress? Chuck Norris
Favorite book? Bible, NIV
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Tarzan
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Paul the Apostle, seriously; he was an intellectual and passionate about his faith and self-sacrificing.
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Hunting, reading, computers
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? N/A (being very happily married)
Preferred super power to have? 
Current occupation? computer programmer
Ideal occupation? college professor
Best general advice to the world? Believe in Jesus--live forever!


----------



## OULobo (Nov 15, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it take the spice out of life knowing there's never any danger of dying though?


Nah, I don't want danger, I want to experience. I can sacrifice the excitement of defying death if it mean more of the other experiences.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 18, 2005)

Current age?  In my Prime 

Primary martial arts system?  EPAK

Secondary martial arts system?  was FMA .. now EPAK

Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? *Biting*

Years of *active* study in martial arts?  9ish

Highest rank in a system? 1st  Black

Number of siblings? 2

Highest degree earned? 105 F. when I had meningitis.. oohh.. That degree.. Bachelors in something.. I don't use it so have forgotten everything.  Also have a degree in Interior Design, which I plan on using as soon as I finish building these houses.

Favorite movie? now that's like asking what kinda chocolate I like..to many to list~!  Mood dependent.

Favorite TV show?  Again.. depends on my mood.. I watch: All the CSI's, Supernatural, Smallville, Invasion, Killer Instincts, Criminal Minds, Bones, House, As far as Reality shows, Extreme Home Makeover, HGTV, Good Eats, etc etc.. so take your pick

Favorite actor/actress?  I'm not sure.. depends on the movie/show.. 

Favorite book?-- What's with all the Favs?  I voraciously read.. Forensic novels ,fantasy,sci-fi.. right now am reading all the Clive Cussler books.

Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?  Good grief.. more favs..  Ok.. how about Bertie Wooster.. (Jeeves and Wooster)
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?  well many times I have called someone My Hero.. so depends on what they did for me 

Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)?  Sculpting, *censored*, Adventuring.

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? No one in particular piques my interest..

Preferred super power to have?  None.. I'm happy being human 

Current occupation?  Bulder, MA Instructor,

Ideal occupation?  I'm already doing it.

Best general advice to the world? "Release your Inner child...it's much fun"


----------



## Loki (Nov 19, 2005)

Current age? *20*

Primary martial arts system? *Krav Maga*

Secondary martial arts system? *Krav Maga (Or at least the amount of trainging makes it seems like it)*

Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? *Kick to the nuts*

Years of *active* study in martial arts? *3&#189;*

Highest rank in a system? *Brown*

Number of siblings? *2 (and a dog)*

Highest degree earned? High school diploma

Favorite movie? *None come to mind*

Favorite TV show? *TV? What's that? (don't watch much)*

Favorite actor/actress? *Either Johnny Depp, Cary Elwes, Harpo or Groucho Marx*

Favorite book? *Probably "Genome" by Matt Ridley*

Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? *Either Link from the Zelda series or the renewed Prince of Persia*

Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? *My instructor*

Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)? *Reading, listening to music and introspection*

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? *No physical manifestation I've found yet*

Preferred super power to have? *Heightened physical prowess (dexterity, agility, strength, speed, etc.)*

Current occupation? *Volunteer at the Hemato-Oncology department in a children's hospital*

Ideal occupation? *Video game designer moonlighting as a Krav Maga instructor*

Best general advice to the world? *Knowledge is power*


----------



## Navarre (Nov 19, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Current occupation? *Volunteer at the Hemato-Oncology department in a children's hospital*



That's very respectable, Loki. There aren't too many people who will step out of their self-absorbed lives long enough to do something that commendable.  

If you're doing this at 20, I suspect you will have many wonderful memories of your life when you are 80. Thank you for giving something back to the world.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 4, 2005)

Current age? 37
Primary martial arts system? Daishizen Goju-Ryu
Secondary martial arts system? Kuntao Silat de Thouars
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Tearing Bamboo
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 2
Highest rank in a system? 1st kyu
Number of siblings? 0
Highest degree earned? na
Favorite movie? The Usual Suspects
Favorite TV show? I despise television
Favorite actor/actress? ?
Favorite book? The Hobbit (for now)
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Riddick
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Reading, Harleys, History
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Angelina Jolie
Preferred super power to have? Mind Reading
Current occupation? Wireless Communications sales
Ideal occupation? none
Best general advice to the world? Don't take other people's advice


----------



## Navarre (Dec 4, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Riddick



Thanks for keeping the thread alive, Henderson. I thought it was past the point of resussitation.

Riddick, huh? Why him specifically?


----------



## Henderson (Dec 4, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Riddick, huh? Why him specifically?


 
Attitude, mental toughness, adaptability, don't take crap from anyone. :mp5:


----------



## Navarre (Dec 4, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Attitude, mental toughness, adaptability, don't take crap from anyone.



Yeah, he has all of that for sure. Of course, so does just about every big screen action character. Lara Croft, Terminator, et al all corner the market on superior skills...as long as he or she is the star of the movie.

But I'm not dogging Riddick. He's as tough as they come. 

After watching Chronicles of Riddick and Season 4 of Angel I'm on the verge of moving Alexa Davalos into my Chosen 5. She played Kyra in Riddick and Gwen Raiden on Angel. She's really hot.

Riddick's dark vision could come in handy.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 4, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? *Kick to the nuts*


Is there anything more effective, I wonder?


----------



## Henderson (Dec 4, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> She played Kyra in Riddick and Gwen Raiden on Angel. She's really hot.


Kyra was sweet!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 4, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Kyra was sweet!



*Nods happily and tries to remain calm.*

It must be the long wild hair or her lean dancer body or her sexy eyes or her nice abs or...Hmm. Maybe I'm too pent up to be typing right now.

*Moderates self*


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

> Is there anything more effective, I wonder?


I would rather take a kick to my package then a thumb through my retina


----------



## Navarre (Dec 9, 2005)

Solidman82 said:
			
		

> I would rather take a kick to my package then a thumb through my retina


 
I dunno. I could lose both of "the boys" in a single kick so maybe I'll go with the eye-gouge. I have a spare eye.


----------



## Solidman82 (Dec 9, 2005)

I've taken kicks down under before and they're both still VERY operational. In fact, the pain doesn't even hit you for about 10 seconds. I wouldn't ever want to get kicked there but it seems far from the ultimate technique to me.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 9, 2005)

Current age?  39
Primary martial arts system?  American Kenpo (EPAK)
Secondary martial arts system?  DanZan Ryu JuJitsu
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?:btg:Also elbow strikes
Years of *active* study in martial arts?  Well, I started 20 years ago, but took time off to bring kids into humanity.   Probably the actual study time is roughly 7 years
Highest rank in a system?  Brown belt in Kenpo and white belt in JuJitsu
Number of siblings? 3  - 2 sisters and 1 brother
Highest degree earned?  Bachelor's in Psychology
Favorite movie? Original three Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter (all)
Favorite TV show?  I rarely watch TV, but once in a while I do watch CSI when my hubby happens to have it on (he works at nights)
Favorite actor/actress?  Patrick Stewart.  (I also do like how Brad Pitt did the role in the 2005 version of Mr. & Mrs. Smith action movie, but he isn't a favorite yet.)
Favorite book?  Harry Potter (all)
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?  Guys who are ruffians!!  (such as the characters of Han Solo, Indiana Jones, John Smith (played by Brad Pitt), Aragorn, Captain Kirk, Commander Riker, etc.)
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? My father and also some of my Kenpo instructors
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)?  Caving, MartialTalk, and reading
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?  My husband still is my dream man....
Preferred super power to have?  Teleporting and the ability to heal instantly
Current occupation?  Government worker
Ideal occupation?  Teaching  without having to grade paperwork
Best general advice to the world?  Do not just dream of what you want to do, be awake and take action


----------



## Navarre (Dec 10, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Guys who are ruffians!! (such as the characters of Han Solo, Indiana Jones, John Smith (played by Brad Pitt), Aragorn, Captain Kirk, Commander Riker, etc.)




What about Cap'n Jack Sparrow?




			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? My husband still is my dream man....




Wow, that's sweet. Don't hear that very much.




			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> Preferred super power to have?  Teleporting and the ability to heal instantly




Any particular reason for these 2 choices?


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 10, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> What about Cap'n Jack Sparrow?



Yep, that character too. 



			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> Any particular reason for these 2 choices?



Well, teleporting would be useful.  Eliminates the hassle of vehicular transportation (think rush hour traffic  ).  We could get to where we wanted in just seconds.

The ability to heal instantly goes both ways, not just me but for others.  I often think of what-if situations involving the martial arts.  Almost always if the martial arts have to be used in a conflict against a committed attacker, there is some type of injury, whether minor or major (as would happen in real life).  I'd like to heal myself as well as heal those whom I'm defending.  Depending upon situations, perhaps the attacker too.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Dec 16, 2005)

Current age? 17 in 9 days mwhahah
Primary martial arts system? WTF TaeKwonDo
Secondary martial arts system? USTU
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? ridgehand knifestrike
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 2 years
Highest rank in a system? 10th degree
Number of siblings? 1
Highest degree earned? 1st degree blackbelt
Favorite movie? StarWars!
Favorite TV show? Fullmetal Alchemist
Favorite actor/actress? James McAvoy
Favorite book? Dune by Frank Herbert
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? n/a
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Master Slama
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? web design, music (saxophone, piano, guitar, french horn), reading
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? hmmm depends, someone who's understanding!
Preferred super power to have? plucking things i like from the tv/book/magazine.  you have to admit that'd be pretty sweet
Current occupation? pizza tosser... martial arts instructor, sales clerk
Ideal occupation? computer programmer
Best general advice to the world? live life to it's fullest


----------



## Navarre (Dec 16, 2005)

Kamaria, you and Sam both work at pizza places. Must be the destiny of all teenage female martial artists.  

You have been practicing martial arts for 2 years but have your black belt?


----------



## green meanie (Dec 16, 2005)

Current age?   *37*
Primary martial arts system?   *Ju Jitsu*
Secondary martial arts system?   *Wrestling*
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?   *Rear Naked Choke*
Years of *active* study in martial arts?   *25*
Highest rank in a system?   *Renshi*
Number of siblings?   *2*
Highest degree earned?   *High School Graduate*
Favorite movie?   *Lord of the Rings*
Favorite TV show?   *Criminal Minds *(yeah, I know, it's new -but it kicks ***!)
Favorite actor/actress?   *I don't know; there's a lot I like but no one person in particular*
Favorite book?   *Dune* 
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?   *Batman*
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?   *Walter Payton*
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)?   *Reading, Chess, D&D*
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?   *Famke Janssen*
Preferred super power to have?   *Magic*
Current occupation?   *CNC Machinist*
Ideal occupation?   *Full-Time Professional Martial Arts Instructor*
Best general advice to the world?   *Be Yourself.*


----------



## Navarre (Dec 16, 2005)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Current age?   *37*




Me too. How's that working out for you?




			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> Primary martial arts system?   *Ju Jitsu*




Me too, more or less.




			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?   *Rear Naked Choke*




Effective, isn't it?




			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?   *Batman*




What a disturbed character. Why Bruce?




			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)?   *Reading, Chess, D&D*




Several D&D players here. We should start a game. ... We could all play monks.  lol




			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?   *Famke Janssen*




Have a thing for redheads? You should talk to Egg.




			
				green meanie said:
			
		

> Best general advice to the world?   *Be Yourself.*



Perhaps the best advice ever. My personalized license plate was "JUST B U" for years. I stopped using it at my wife's request. ... Should have listened to your advice even before you gave it to me.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 16, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Me too. How's that working out for you?


It's not what I thought it would be... meaning I don't feel as 'old' as I thought I would.  



			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> Me too, more or less.


More or less for me too, really. My 'ju jitsu' is a bit of the MMA variety. 



			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> Effective, isn't it?


For me, yes. I have an extensive wrestling background and I tend to do a bit better out of a gi than I do in one. Rear Naked Choke is my bread and butter.



			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> What a disturbed character. Why Bruce?


Spent a lot of time by myself as a kid. I felt like I could relate to his brooding personality. But more than anything, I admired the fact that his 'powers' were the result of his own hard work and determination. He helped me believe that if I set my mind to it, anything was possible. He was my first martial arts hero.



			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> Several D&D players here. We should start a game. ... We could all play monks. lol


Haven't played in years but yeah, it's a thought.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm a lot like Bruce in some ways too. I have also had to deal with the loss of my parents (though not at gunpoint). 

I too have spent much time alone. I can be dark and brooding but I try to rise above that. 

Bruce is one of the top 5 martial artists in the DC universe so he's tough, no doubt. But, like you, I admired that he had no superhuman powers, only a brilliant mind and indominatble will. Great character.


----------



## MartialIntent (Dec 17, 2005)

Current age? *35*
Primary martial arts system? *Shodokan Aikido*
Secondary martial arts system? *Lau Gar Kung Fu*
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? *Sutemi Waza [sacrifice techniques] or any well executed old-school sweep*
Years of *active* study in martial arts? *Coming up on 20*
Highest rank in a system? *3rd*
Number of siblings? *3 recently discovered half-sisters [I'm an adoptee]*
Highest degree earned?* PhD in Mathematics*
Favorite movie? *LA Confidential*
Favorite TV show?* Hill Street Blues [take me back...]*
Favorite actor/actress? *Kevin Spacey*
Favorite book? *The Count of Monte Cristo*
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? *Don Quixote [never give up, never give in!]*
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? *Tyler Durden for my workplace attitude hehe.*
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? *Writing my 3rd novel [as yet unpublished of course] piano and guitar*
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? *Monica Bellucci [Persephone from the Matrix Rel. etc.] Whoa...those lips... and those... ahem*
Preferred super power to have? *Telekinesis*
Current occupation? *Software something-or-other *yawn**
Ideal occupation? *International Playboy*
Best general advice to the world? *Shut up and listen*


----------



## Navarre (Dec 17, 2005)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Number of siblings? *3 recently discovered half-sisters [I'm an adoptee]*




If you feel like engaging in personal disclosure, I'd like to hear a little more about how this has affected you. Our family experiences shape us in powerful ways. It would be interested to hear how your recent discovery has shaped you.




			
				MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? *Writing my 3rd novel [as yet unpublished of course] piano and guitar*




What sort of stories? I'm an aspiring writer myself. I do more aspiring than writing but still...




			
				MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? *Monica Bellucci [Persephone from the Matrix Rel. etc.] Whoa...those lips... and those... ahem*




Thanks to the wonder of the internet I recently saw those...ahem...from her very first nude scene. It was 14 years ago (she was 26 at the time).  If you haven't seen enough of her (and who could, really?) PM me and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## MartialIntent (Dec 17, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> If you feel like engaging in personal disclosure, I'd like to hear a little more about how this has affected you. Our family experiences shape us in powerful ways. It would be interested to hear how your recent discovery has shaped you.


It's a drawn out story... but to precis, the reunited adoptee is in a singular position having not one, but two mothers. There's more than a little internal conflict [especially if your biological mother and sisters resemble you both physically and by personality traits] and trying to wade through the emotional mire takes a fair bit of logic and a great deal of introspection. How has it shaped me? It's actually made me think of myself as more of an individual and less of a product of heritage. Weird. It's like, well, those aren't really my parents, but neither is she [my biological mother]. So where does that leave me? For me and my family, we're the starting point for a new genealogy tree. Maybe there's a thread in there somewhere??


			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> What sort of stories? I'm an aspiring writer myself. I do more aspiring than writing but still...


Though based on my own background [a fairly tough upbringing during the Troubles on the streets of Belfast, Northern Ireland] I've tried to avoid the cliches and sought to build the story around strong characters. I'd loosely class them as black comedies, my latest creation centering around an unknowing transsexual celebrity singer caught up in a spontaneous combustion furore created by an over zealous Magyar bakery owner, his deceased grandmother and a batch of GM-contaminated bread where our hero, his overbearing, infatuated, lady agent and a professor of Bread Science - his former lover [when he was a female himself] trek from Oaxaca City, Mexico through caves outside Cairo and back to Ireland with the cure for the combustions which are destroying the populus - I mean... would _you_ read that?? Hehe...
Believe it or not, I had a few positive replies from all that from bona fide publishing houses. But when it came to the nuts and bolts, things kinda fell through. So my advice fwiw - I say just keep writing, ideas are everywhere and characters have a fantastic knack of taking your plot where you never thought. Someone out there [chances are a LOT of folk] want to read what you're writing - the key is to figure how to get it to them. Publishers are naturally fickle and frightened. To guarantee success it seems authors must either wield the magic wand of celebrity or just be damn lucky. Oh well... One day!


			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> Thanks to the wonder of the internet I recently saw those...ahem...from her very first nude scene. It was 14 years ago (she was 26 at the time). If you haven't seen enough of her (and who could, really?) PM me and I'll point you in the right direction.


Mmmmm... Don't mind if I do!!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 17, 2005)

Your family situation is indeed interesting. I think those of us who don't have solid parental history tend to see ourselves much more individualisticly than most. 

For some we end up feeling isolated and bereft of a place in the world. Others feel isolated but determined to forge their own destiny. 

It's amazing the power that family has on us; shaping us, it seems, irrevocably long before we have the awareness to adjust our perspective on life. It's definitely thread-worthy, though it would open Pandora's box for many of our inner demons.

The plot for your novel is, um, different. lol  I've usually found that the execution of an idea is what shapes its potential. I mean, you could write a bestselling novel about a manure farmer who yodels Hungarian folk music if you can write it cleverly enough. 

By being able to stretch beyond the normal fare I'll give you credit and predict that you'll find your audience soon.  Good luck.

As for the Monica Bellucci pics, check your PM inbox my lucky friend.  :ultracool


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 18, 2005)

Current age? 20
Primary martial arts system? Kiyojute ryu kempo bugei
Secondary martial arts system? None
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Tachi (standing)
                                                          Kataguruma
Years of *active* study in martial arts?  5
Highest rank in a system?  Sensei
Number of siblings? 2
Highest degree earned? 2nd black
Favorite movie?  Vampire Hunter D Bloodlust
Favorite TV show?  Just one........ummmmm.........Trigun, I think
Favorite actor/actress? George Clooney 
Favorite book? Transmetropaliton
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Vampire hunter D 
                                                                         (Book/Movies)
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Most any superhero
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Watching 
                shows and movies, play video games, and studying history
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?  Christina Ricci
Preferred super power to have?  Super Ki Powers
Current occupation?  Security Guard
Ideal occupation?  Don't know
Best general advice to the world?  Just have faith.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 19, 2005)

Battousai,

I'm not familiar with Trigun. What is that?

You like superheroes, eh? Comic book fan then? Which comics do you read regularly?

The question was "personal inspiration" but the superhero group is very broad. The approach of, say Superman vs Batman vs Spider-Man is very different. Whose approach would you best associate with from the superhero world?

Christina Ricci, hmm? Interesting choice. She's petite (but built), brunette, and a bit wicked looking so she certainly works for me. 

She has an (odd) sort of look that sets her apart from the rest.  I think Rachel Leigh Cook is like that too, but in a different way. 

Still small and brunette but a very intriguing face. Sort of like an anime elf girl.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with Trigun. What is that?
> 
> You like superheroes, eh? Comic book fan then? Which comics do you read regularly?
> 
> The question was "personal inspiration" but the superhero group is very broad. The approach of, say Superman vs Batman vs Spider-Man is very different. Whose approach would you best associate with from the superhero world?


 
Trigun is an anime series, it would take some time to explain the whole series, but I love the main character.

I read Transmetropaliton, Preacher, Silver Surfer, Classic Spiderman, Batman, Classic Superman, Avengers, Captain America, V for Vendeta, League of Extordinary Gentleman, She Hulk, and any jap manga book I pick up almost.

I associate mainly with the Silver Surfer, tortured soul type. I want to be like classical Captain America or Superman, a shining symbol of human excellence.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

Captain America is my personal hero as far as comics go.  His indominatable will, code of honor, and unwillingness to compromise his integrity shaped me greatly when I was a young boy of 6 with no else to look to.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 20, 2005)

Current age? 29
Primary martial arts system? Tae Kwon Do
Secondary martial arts system? A mixed art
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Joint locks
Years of *active* study in martial arts? Close to 3 years
Highest rank in a system? Purple belt- 4th kyu
Number of siblings? 2 older brothers
Highest degree earned? Don't have one, yet
Favorite movie? Any of the original Star Wars movies
Favorite TV show? Not sure- can't decide
Favorite actor/actress? Don't have one
Favorite book? The Lion, Witch, and the Wardrobe
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? The Music Man guy
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Not sure
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Reading, playing music, listening to music
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?  
Preferred super power to have? Teleportation
Current occupation? Sales
Ideal occupation?  Not sure
Best general advice to the world?  Post more often on MT! (ha!!!)


----------



## Navarre (Dec 21, 2005)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Primary martial arts system? Tae Kwon Do


 
Really? I couldn't have guessed by your name. lol



			
				tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Secondary martial arts system? A mixed artFavorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Joint locks


Are you allowed to use joint locks in your TKD class?



			
				tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Favorite movie? Any of the original Star Wars movies


 
Only the first 3? You mean you're not a fan of Jar Jar Binks??? (gasp)



			
				tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Current occupation? Sales


 
I worked in sales briefly. Hard job, mentally. ... What sort of product/service? Is it via telemarketing, waiting for the call, referral, door-to-door, or what?


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 21, 2005)

Current age? *32*
Primary martial arts system? *Hwa-Rang Taekwondo*
Secondary martial arts system? *Songahm Taekwondo*
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? *Ax kick*
Years of *active* study in martial arts? *21*
Highest rank in a system? *5th Degree (Master Instructor)*
Number of siblings? *3*
Highest degree earned? *College? Or Siblings?  Associates, 2nd Degree*
Favorite movie? *Napoleon Dynamite*
Favorite TV show? *The Shield*
Favorite actor/actress? *none*
Favorite book? *to many to list*
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? *again, to many to list*
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? *Grandmaster Jack Pierce*
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? *Drums, Percussion, 5 y/o son*
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? *that's a loaded question, only my wife!*
Preferred super power to have? *super farts, wait - I already have that*
Current occupation? *Laser Tech*
Ideal occupation? *Martial Arts Instructor - what else?*
Best general advice to the world? *eat more M&M's *


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 21, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Really? I couldn't have guessed by your name. lol





			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> I know it was obvious.  It might've only been to some, though.  You never know.
> 
> Are you allowed to use joint locks in your TKD class?
> 
> ...




I used to work for Wal- Mart.  Now, I might become a customer serv. rep. if things work out.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Dec 21, 2005)

:
Current age? *49*

Primary martial arts system? *JiDoKwan TKD*

Secondary martial arts system? *Hapkido*

Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?  *Spinning Back Kick*

Years of *active* study in martial arts? *9*

Highest rank in a system? *2nd Dan*

Number of siblings? *None*

Highest degree earned?  *Master's/Finance*

Favorite movie?* It's A Wonderful Life
*
Favorite TV show?  *Good Eats*

Favorite actor/actress? *Tommy Lee Jones/ Amanda Peet*

Favorite book?* Human Comedy (Wm. Saroyan)
*
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?  *Tom Joad (Grapes of Wrath)*

Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?  *My Father*

Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? *Astronomy; Wilderness Backpacking/Camping; Reading; Cooking; Piano  (OK, couldn't name just 3...sorry)*

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? *One night stand?........OK, Elle MacPherson will do nicely, I guess.*

Preferred super power to have? *Flight*

Current occupation? *Risk Management*

Ideal occupation? *Guidance Counselor*

Best general advice to the world? *Take responsibility, and make a difference.*


----------



## 138 (Dec 22, 2005)

Current age? 28

Primary martial arts system? Kosho Shorei Ryu Kempo

Secondary martial arts system?MJER

Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Kotegashi

Years of *active* study in martial arts? 2.5

Highest rank in a system? 3rd kyu

Number of siblings? None

Highest degree earned? Masters/CAS in Counseling

Favorite movie?True Romance

Favorite TV show? Twin Peaks

Favorite actor/actress? Christian Slater/Jamie Lee Curtis

Favorite book?The Talisman by King

Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Ghost Rider

Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Glen Danzig

Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? reading, video games, music

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Mariah Carey

Preferred super power to have? Eyebeams

Current occupation? Res Life

Ideal occupation? Adult film star

Best general advice to the world? don't sweat the small stuff


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 27, 2005)

age-26

years in ma-3

highest rank-purple belt

number of siblings-1 sister and 1 half sister

highest degree- high school

favorite movie- charlie and the cholate factory

tv show- CSI

actor- tom cruise  actress- alyson hannigen

book- harry potter books

fictional charter- harry potter

hero- my father

dream woman- alyson hannigen

super power- flight

current job- cook at charlestown racetrack


----------



## Navarre (Dec 28, 2005)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> actor- tom cruise actress- alyson hannigen


  Tom Cruise, huh?




			
				hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> dream woman- alyson hannigen


 
Is this a red-head thing or just an Alyson thing?



			
				hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> current job- cook at charlestown racetrack


 
Hey, I've driven right by there! I was on my way to Ranson to a client's office. I should have stopped in for a burger!


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 28, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Is this a red-head thing or just an Alyson thing?


 
I don't know- should I give H K F negative rep?  I'm not red- headed, nor am I Alyson:whip: !  Well, he's officially off my buddy list!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like a red ding point for you, HKF! Sorry, buddy!  lol


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 30, 2005)

i was just going by the rules. your dream person can not be your partner. so the next best thing is alyson hannigen. but your still number one in my book TKD GIRL! :ultracool


----------



## Navarre (Dec 30, 2005)

Awwww *sniff*

*tear*


----------



## Swordlady (May 19, 2006)

I somehow missed this thread the first time around.  Not only that, it would be good to see some of the newer folks post their answers too.  


Current age?  34

Primary martial arts system?  Yagyu Shin Kage Ryu

Secondary martial arts system?  Tae Kwon Do (I'm 18 years removed from that training, though...)

Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?  A good swift elbow strike

Years of *active* study in martial arts?  About four years total (1.5 years YSKR, 2.5 years TKD)

Highest rank in a system?  Deputy black belt (whatever *that* is supposed to mean; it was one stripe below 1st Dan) in TKD

Number of siblings?  2 younger brothers

Highest degree earned?  Masters in Social Work

Favorite movie?  The ORIGINAL Star Wars Trilogy (NOT that Special Edition crap!)

Favorite TV show?  Star Trek: Deep Space Nine

Favorite actor/actress?  Actor: Denzel Washington.  Actress: Jodie Foster

Favorite book?  The Harry Potter series

Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?  Lt. Ripley from "Aliens"

Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?  Jesus

Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)?  Sword collecting, videography, target shooting

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?  None.  I don't believe in one-night stands - not even in fantasy.

Preferred super power to have?  Flight

Current occupation?  Social worker (current population: teens with truancy issues)

Ideal occupation?  President of the United States (just kidding!)

Best general advice to the world?  Do unto others what you want others to do unto you.


----------



## Kacey (May 19, 2006)

I missed it too - thanks for bumping it up.


Current age? 40

Primary martial arts system? Ch'ang H'on TaeKwon-Do

Secondary martial arts system? None

Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? "When in danger or in doubt, run in circles, scream and shout"... no, wait... that's not a technique...

Years of *active* study in martial arts? 20

Highest rank in a system?  IV Dan black belt

Number of siblings? 1

Highest degree earned? Master's Degree in School Guidance Counseling; Ed. S. (Educational Specialist degree) in School Psychology in progress

Favorite movie? The Big Chill

Favorite TV show?  Sue Thomas, F. B. Eye

Favorite actor/actress? Whoopi Goldberg, in The Color Purple

Favorite book? anything in Anne McCaffrey's Dragonriders series

Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?  Lessa (main character in the first Dragonrider book - but at least I'm consistent!)

Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?  My students

Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)?  Reading, needlework (cross-stitch and crochet), gardening

Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?  Not really my style

Preferred super power to have?  The ability to change density to walk through walls - Kitty Pride of the X-Men

Current occupation? Special Education teacher

Ideal occupation? Retirement

Best general advice to the world?  Treat the children well... they're going to run the world when we're old.


----------



## Jenna (May 20, 2006)

*Current age?* 24 ...and three-quarters 
*Primary martial arts system?* Aikikai Aikido
*Secondary martial arts system?* Don't need one
*Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?* The simpler the better.... iriminage, shihonage or ikkyo for example. Shomen-ate is clever though not strictly a part of my style.
*Years of *active* study in martial arts?* 12+
*Highest rank in a system?* Nidan (2nd Dan)
*Number of siblings?* Je suis fille unique
*Highest degree earned?* MDes Automotive Design
*Favorite movie?* Truman Show
*Favorite TV show?* Futurama
*Favorite actor/actress?* Actor: Matt Damon (esp Bourne). Actress: Jodie Foster
*Favorite book?* Anna Karenina
*Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?* Clarice Starling
*Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?* Ann Frank
*Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)?* Drawing, songwriting and enjoying friends that are passionate and fiery
*Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)?* He doesn't exist, I'm too hard to please, LOL but if he looked like Colin Farrell that would be a start .
*Preferred super power to have?* Mind control
*Current occupation?* Grease Monkey ...to the stars!
*Ideal occupation?* Chocolate taster and I'm happy to take my work home 
*Best general advice to the world?* Stop it and WISE UP


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 20, 2006)

Wow! I didn't notice this thread before. I feel like I know you all personally now  Anyways, here goes:


Current age? 31
Primary martial arts system? TKD
Secondary martial arts system? Tang Soo Do (past), Jujitsu
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Any that keeps me from getting hit/hurt
Years of *active* study in martial arts? Almost 6
Highest rank in a system? 1st gup
Number of siblings? 4
Highest degree earned? High school
Favorite movie? Well, I haven't watched any lately. But Ice Age was the last I watched. That was a cute movie.
Favorite TV show? I don't watch much TV, but I like Cops, Trauma, Life in the ER, Survivor Man, ect. Any cooking shows. And Fuel (extreme sports channel).
Favorite actor/actress? I don't really have a fav, but if I had to, I'd pick Jackie Chan.
Favorite book? Same here. Don't have a fav (if BB mag counts, then that's it).
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? n/a
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? My dad (RIP), my mom, my good friends, and my man.
Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)? Cooking, gardening, snowboarding, music (playing drums or just listening), camping, ect.
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Don't need one. I have my dream partner.
Preferred super power to have? The ability to change the past
Current occupation? Manufacturing (med stuff).
Ideal occupation? School owner
Best general advice to the world? You only live once. Live life to the fullest.


----------



## fireman00 (May 20, 2006)

Great of you to start this thread.... 

Current age? 44
Primary martial arts system?  Taekwando
Secondary martial arts system?  Hapkido
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Leg Sweep
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 9
Highest rank in a system? going for my second BB strip this June.
Number of siblings? 1 
Highest degree earned?  BA in Business
Favorite movie? "The Last Samari" as much as I dislike Tom Cruise.
Favorite TV show?  Reno 911 / CSI (the original)
Favorite actor/actress?  Actor - Tom Hanks/ Actrees - Liv Tyler
Favorite book? King Rat/ Shogun by James Clavell
Favorite fictional character? Jack Ryan from Tom Clancy's novels.
Personal hero/inspiration? Grandfather.
Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)?  Firefighter, collecting great blues CDs/ LPs, playing with my three dogs on our little farm.
Dream woman? Sandra Bullock or Elizabeth Hurley. 
Preferred super power to have? X-Ray vision would be very cool - but I'd have to go with having adamantium added to my skeleton and the ability to regenerate e.g. Wolverine.
Current occupation?  Supervisor with a large transportation company
Ideal occupation? Hammock tester on the isle of Fuji.

Best general advice to the world?  chill out and don't take yourself so serious - life's to short to get tweaked about the little stuff - and when someone let's you into traffice GIVE THAT LITTLE THANK YOU WAVE DAMMIT!


----------



## ed-swckf (May 20, 2006)

Current age?  28
Primary martial arts system?   Wing Chun
Secondary martial arts system? Dabbled in many, wouldn't consider them as secondary arts though.
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Hitting hard and fast
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 6
Highest rank in a system? current rank
Number of siblings? one
Highest degree earned? never finished university
Favorite movie? Changes constantly, i'm in the mood for 80's movies today
Favorite TV show? Six feet under
Favorite actor/actress? Bill Murray
Favorite book? All the Red Dwarf books maybe
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? jean-luc picard
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? The lyrics and actions of several bands withing the hardcore straightedge community
Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)? Photography, travel and going to shows
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Jessica Alba
Preferred super power to have? Flying
Current occupation? Lets not talk about that
Ideal occupation? Photographer but only taking the shots i wanted to produce and not filling the needs or wants of others
Best general advice to the world? Keep spinning plannet earth. But to the people of the world i say don't be afraid to fall on your face, screw up, look stupid or admit you are wrong.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 21, 2006)

Current age? 24
Primary martial arts system? American Kenpo
Secondary martial arts system? RBSD/Combatives
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? double-tap to the "triangle"
Years of *active* study in martial arts? 4
Highest rank in a system? 1st Black
Number of siblings? 9
Highest degree earned? B.S. in Criminal Justice
Favorite movie? tough question...let's go with Tombstone
Favorite TV show? J.A.G.
Favorite actor/actress? Robert DeNiro/Catherine Zeta Jones
Favorite book? no idea...I read too much to be able to pick a fav.
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Sean Dillon (character in Jack Higgins novels)
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? my dad
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? reading, rock-climbing, movies
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Sara Evans
Preferred super power to have? mind-reading
Current occupation? Executive-protection/security
Ideal occupation? intelligence agent/federal officer
Best general advice to the world? "If at first you don't succeed...f*** it"  JUST KIDDING! Let's go with "look on the 'bright side'...it could always be worse."


----------



## Henderson (May 21, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Number of siblings? 9


 
Wow!


----------



## KenpoTex (May 21, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Wow!


yeah, I know...lol


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 17, 2007)

Current age?
  -26
Primary martial arts system?
  -TKD
Secondary martial arts system?
  -N/A
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?
  -side kick
Years of *active* study in martial arts?
  -7 yrs
Highest rank in a system?
  -5th gup
Number of siblings?
  -I'm an only child
Highest degree earned?
  -Associate's Degree in Business Administration from ECPI
Favorite movie?
  -RENT
Favorite TV show?
  -SNL
Favorite actor/actress?
  -Alyson Hanigan & William Petersen
Favorite book?
  -whichever one I am currently reading
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?
  -Shadowcat
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?
  -my mom
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)?
  -reading, playing guitar, hanging at the bookstore
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not 
long-term relationship)?
  -Hal Sparks
Preferred super power to have?
  -telepathy
Current occupation?
  -does being a college student count?
Ideal occupation?
  -actress
Best general advice to the world?
  -Don't trust people named Leo.


----------



## thardey (Oct 17, 2007)

Current age?
  -28
Primary martial arts system?
  -Chun Kuk Do
Secondary martial arts system?
  -Italian/Spanish Swordfighting
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?
  -Jab
Years of *active* study in martial arts?
  -8 yrs
Highest rank in a system?
  -1st Black
Number of siblings?
  -1
Highest degree earned?
  -1st Black 
Favorite movie?
  -The Princess Bride
Favorite TV show?
  -Alias
Favorite actor/actress?
  -Val Kilmer
Favorite book?
  -The last one I read
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)?
  -Capt. Jack Sparrow
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)?
  -Indiana Jones
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)?
  -Horseback riding, Sword Making, Violin
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not 
long-term relationship)?
  -????
Preferred super power to have?
  -ability to fly
Current occupation?
  -Jack of all trades
Ideal occupation?
  -Superhero
Best general advice to the world?
  -Sincerity is everything, if you can fake that, you've got it made


----------



## Mr.NGMA (Oct 19, 2007)

Current age? 41
Primary martial arts system? Mitose Kosho Ryu Kenpo 
Secondary martial arts system? KenPo Ju Jitsu, Krav Maga
Favorite MA technique anything with total movement
Years of *active* study in martial arts? to date;18 years, 1 year judo, 1 year tae kwon do as a child
Highest rank in a system? 4th dan  
Number of siblings? 1
Highest degree earned? Industrial Automation and robotics engineer 
Favorite movie? Mad Max
Favorite TV show?don't watch tv too much...maby csi vegas 
Favorite actor/actress? Adam West/aka the mayor 
Favorite book? bible
Favorite fictional character Batman
Personal hero/inspiration my grandfather
Three hobbies writing, art, hiking
Dream woman/man Angelina Jolie
Preferred super power to have? move things through mind power
Current occupation? Inventory worker 
Ideal occupation? artist
Best general advice to the world? enjoy the beauty nature offers
__________________


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Current age?  53
Primary martial arts system?   MMA
Secondary martial arts system? Wado Ryu and TSD
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?  Rear naked choke
Years of *active* study in martial arts?  approx 15 
Highest rank in a system?  1st Dan
Number of siblings?  had one brother
Highest degree earned? Uni degree
Favorite movie? Bladerunner 
Favorite TV show? CSI 
Favorite actor/actress? Jason Statham
Favorite book? The Mountian is Young by Han Suyin 
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? The Transporter 
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Han Suyin
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Reading, horse riding and cross stitch
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? the Transporter!
Preferred super power to have? invisibility
Current occupation? Police officer 
Ideal occupation? not having to have one 
Best general advice to the world? Treat everyone as you would want be treated


----------



## RED (Oct 26, 2007)

Current age?40
Primary martial arts system? Tae Kwon Do
Secondary martial arts system? Ju-Jitsu
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? Wheel Kick
Years of *active* study in martial arts? About 10
Highest rank in a system? brown belt long story
Number of siblings? one
Highest degree earned? trade school
Favorite movie? O' Brother Where art Tho' / The Holy Grail
Favorite TV show? My Name is Earl
Favorite actor/actress? None
Favorite book? State of Fear
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Thor 
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Wife
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? My Fiat X1/9, Fixing my X, Fix It Again Tony.
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Since I can't say the wife, Bettie Page
Preferred super power to have? To do that thing my dog dose on the couch
Current occupation? Tool Maker
Ideal occupation? Machinist for a Formula 1 team or a WRC team
Best general advice to the world? Keep it interesting


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2007)

Current age? 54
Primary martial arts system? Combat Hapkido
Secondary martial arts system? Shorin Ryu
Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)?Armbar takedown
Years of *active* study in martial arts? Since 1981
Highest rank in a system? Instructorl
Number of siblings? None
Highest degree earned? None
Favorite movie? The Day the Earth STood Still
Favorite TV show? CSI
Favorite actor/actress? None
Favorite book? The Miko by Eric Lustbaden 
Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Batman
Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? None
Three hobbies (MA doesnt count cause its not a hobby)? Harley Davidsons, Las Vegas. Little Theatre
Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Elvira, The Mistress of the Dark
Preferred super power to have? Flying
Current occupation? Police Officer
Ideal occupation? Police Chief
Best general advice to the world? Never lose your ability to laugh__________________


----------



## rockabilly spike (Dec 22, 2007)

this seems like fun so i thought I'd join in

    * Current age? 30
    * Primary martial arts system? Lau Gar Kung Fu as taught by Kuei Ling Martial Arts (not a BKFA affiliate anymore)
    * Secondary martial arts system? nothing in particular but have dabbled in Kyusho at teesside dragon club and kickboxing and some bagua
    * Favorite MA technique (all things being equal)? avoidance of violence for fear of hurting someone.  Before I started Kung Fu, I would've 'Had a go'.
    * Years of *active* study in martial arts? apparoaching 8
    * Highest rank in a system? Purple Sash
    * Number of siblings? 1 sister, younger. Fomer Cirque Du Soleil Acrobat.
    * Highest degree earned? CompTIA A+ N+ in pc maintenance & repair
    * Favorite movie? Clerks and Clerks II (I work in retail Y'see)
    * Favorite TV show? Family Guy or Dexter
    * Favorite actor/actress? no idea
    * Favorite book? The Dirt
    * Favorite fictional character (any genre/medium)? Homer Simpson
    * Personal hero/inspiration (fictional or real)? Nikki Sixx, Geoff Thompson, Bruce Lee
    * Three hobbies (MA doesn&#8217;t count &#8216;cause it&#8217;s not a hobby)? Music, PC repair, writing (reviews of cds, bands etc)
    * Dream woman/man (not current partner; non-fictional person; one night stand, not long-term relationship)? Sounds cheesy but I already live with her, sorry.
    * Preferred super power to have? to be able to laugh like a Medieval Land Owner, a proper big throw your head back, slap that thigh brian blessed one!!!
    * Current occupation? Mildly sarcastic PC sales & repairman by day, by night...asleep.
    * Ideal occupation? Rock God
    * Best general advice to the world? Buy CDs cos downloading music and keeping it is stealing and musicians deserve to be paid for their hard work as much as plumbers, accountants and anyone else in a chosen field.


----------

